# NREMT Practice Quiz Resource Thread



## McLovin05 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was thinking this might be a good thread to start up for those who come here searching for practice quiz's to help them before taking the NREMT. So I think I'll start off and if anybody has any other please add them.

National Standard Curriculum (need adobe reader to read)
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/people/injury/ems/pub/emtbnsc.pdf

Really good site I stumbled on. (25$ fee) 

http://www.jblearning.com/testingServices.cfm

Free sites I found.

1) https://id44.com/EMT test.html

2)http://www.emtb.com/9e/online_chapter_pretests.cfm

3)http://www.emtb.com/9e/registry_review.cfm

4)http://wps.prenhall.com/chet_limmer_emergencycare_10/19/5005/1281453.cw/index.html

5)http://www.emtportal.com/Login.asp?Error=You must enter your account information below to continue...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 9, 2009)

Good idea...made it a sticky for ease of access.


----------



## McLovin05 (Feb 15, 2009)

Word of advice to all those getting ready to take there NREMT test, make sure to take your test on a week day and not on a weekend. Save yourself the wait, and stress.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 15, 2009)

www.parameducators.com

www.paramedic.emszone.com

http://www.emtb.com/9e/


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 7, 2009)

http://smartmedic.com/quiz/index.asp

the website doesnt always work quite right, but it gives you a fair idea of where you stand.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 7, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> http://smartmedic.com/quiz/index.asp
> 
> the website doesnt always work quite right, but it gives you a fair idea of where you stand.



I like that, if you get the error message, click the back button and then click on next question.  It moves to the next question and still remembers your answer %.

Edit: Got a chance to go through about 50 of them.  Either they're really really easy or I really have learned alot.  I'm not sure


----------



## Jon (Sep 7, 2009)

https://www.fisdap.net/ - Testing tab. Good program.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 7, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I like that, if you get the error message, click the back button and then click on next question.  It moves to the next question and still remembers your answer %.
> 
> Edit: Got a chance to go through about 50 of them.  Either they're really really easy or I really have learned alot.  I'm not sure



i found most of them to be fairly easy as well


----------



## bunkie (Nov 19, 2009)

I reviewed all the quizes on here and felt they were all pretty easy. I passed nationals, but I can't say if prep from these quizes helped any. I ended up checking a book out at the library and it was really helpful so I wanted to recommend it. EMT-Basic Review Manual for National Certification. I saw at least two questions in this book that were on nationals. As I am in a pretty progressive state, it also helped me clarify where NR's stand v. my state and what NR considers the standard. Anyway, I just skimmed over the answers before the test, but I felt this book was the best review for nationals that I had found.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 20, 2009)

JB Test Prep

Excellent. The best 32 bucks you'll spend.


----------



## mcdonl (Dec 1, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I reviewed all the quizes on here and felt they were all pretty easy. I passed nationals, but I can't say if prep from these quizes helped any. I ended up checking a book out at the library and it was really helpful so I wanted to recommend it. EMT-Basic Review Manual for National Certification. I saw at least two questions in this book that were on nationals. As I am in a pretty progressive state, it also helped me clarify where NR's stand v. my state and what NR considers the standard. Anyway, I just skimmed over the answers before the test, but I felt this book was the best review for nationals that I had found.




I found this thread from another thread and I agree. I have this book and it is good.


----------



## snolvera (Dec 17, 2009)

*I need your input *

Hey everybody! I need to get some opinions and insight about a book I am wanting to purchase (depending on what you guys say). Has anyone used the EMT-Basic Exam, 4th Edition by LearningExpress ? Thanks a bunch guys & gals! All help is appreciated! Have an AWESOME day!


----------



## leftysoftball (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't put to much faith in the test linked below. I haven't even started school yet and I passed. Yikes!

http://www.emtportal.com/Login.asp?


----------



## writchey (Dec 24, 2009)

*Ths is also a Outstanding site*

Good for Basics and Paramedics there a fee.

http://www.emt-national-training.com

Help me pass my Medic


----------



## FireResuce48 (Dec 27, 2009)

how long do you get the jb learning for?


----------



## writchey (Dec 27, 2009)

*1 Month*

I got it for a month...I tested about 40 days from my graduation.  I used it to focus on the areas like Cardio where I weak and bone up.  I strongly suggest you take multiple NREMT practice exams with it.


----------



## AVPU (Mar 1, 2010)

*EMT Portal?*



McLovin05 said:


> I was thinking this might be a good thread to start up for those who come here searching for practice quiz's to help them before taking the NREMT. So I think I'll start off and if anybody has any other please add them.
> 
> National Standard Curriculum (need adobe reader to read)
> http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/people/injury/ems/pub/emtbnsc.pdf
> ...



Hello. I completed the EMTPortal master test (the one with 187 questions) and found it to be easy, with several questions repeated. For those that are familiar with it, do u think it's a true measure of the NR test (Basic)?


----------



## DSemt54 (Mar 13, 2010)

AVPU said:


> Hello. I completed the EMTPortal master test (the one with 187 questions) and found it to be easy, with several questions repeated. For those that are familiar with it, do u think it's a true measure of the NR test (Basic)?



Not in my Opinion, I also found that website to be very very easy, but to a certain extent it has questions similar to the NR but not to the extent to be used to study for the NR.


----------



## snolvera (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree. The questions are too easy in my opinion....although there were two questions I don't directly remember covering in my basic course so I did learn two new things.


----------



## Theo (Apr 2, 2010)

I absolutely agree on the comments about JB Learning. Excellent site with challenging, almost all scenario based, questions that allow you to focus on certain areas that you may be lacking.

Some textbooks come with passcodes for JB Learning, so you don't have to pay extra. 

I highly recommend the site, even if you have to pay for it.


----------



## Yenko24 (May 26, 2010)

Awesome stuff thank you, about to take it soon.


----------



## 412traumaqueen (Jan 13, 2011)

Excellent resources! Thanks!


----------



## Wildland FF (Feb 26, 2011)

I've used several resources.

REA's EMT-B Flashcard book.  Lot's of scenario's but pretty easy.

Pearson/Prentice Hall EMT-Achieve.  Contains 4 150 question tests and a handful of 20 question tests in specific areas.  Also on the pretty easy side.  Very simple, straight-forward questions.

EMT-National-Training.com.  unlimited amount of tests here.  You must pay to use this site, and I believe the prices vary depending on what level of tests you are taking.  Pretty good website.  Kind of helps you learn how the NREMT questions will be like, with the 1 stupid answer, 1 wrong answer, 1 right answer, and 1 best answer.


----------



## Chief Complaint (May 2, 2011)

Rather than start a new thread on a topic that im sure has been beaten to death, ill just ask in here.

Do free test prep sites actually exist?!

Im testing as an I/99 in a few weeks and i cant find too many online resources to help me prepare.  I guess i dont mind paying for a quality site, but free is preferred.  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nimrod_BasketCase (May 20, 2011)

bunkie said:


> I reviewed all the quizes on here and felt they were all pretty easy. I passed nationals, but I can't say if prep from these quizes helped any. I ended up checking a book out at the library and it was really helpful so I wanted to recommend it. EMT-Basic Review Manual for National Certification. I saw at least two questions in this book that were on nationals. As I am in a pretty progressive state, it also helped me clarify where NR's stand v. my state and what NR considers the standard. Anyway, I just skimmed over the answers before the test, but I felt this book was the best review for nationals that I had found.



Cool I got that book when I bought my book for school. I've been looking over it.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 14, 2011)

Anybody know if the NREMT I CBT is off the new AHA guidelines or the old ones?  ie.  C-A-B or A-B-C's  ????


----------



## RealMedic (Jul 29, 2011)

*Quiz link*

Here's a link to an awesome comphrehensive free site with mucho tests, quiz, and study info. Enjoy folks!
RM

http://www.medtrng.com/index2.html


----------



## StarOfLiferic (Jul 29, 2011)

FINALLY!!!
Something I have been searching for far and wide, lol.
You guys are awesome!


----------



## Squad-6 (Aug 29, 2011)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Anybody know if the NREMT I CBT is off the new AHA guidelines or the old ones?  ie.  C-A-B or A-B-C's  ????



Just finished up an EMT-I course & my instructor informed registry will be using the old way until sometime in 2012 when they start testing the new EMT-A..


----------



## sdover (Oct 14, 2011)

great info. thanks for much for posting!


----------



## shockinainteasy75 (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/EMT-Paramedic...4623/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319684850&sr=8-1

For those like me who like flashcards. 350 questions with answers and reasoning for most answers. Cheap too.


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 2, 2012)

Same textbook for EMT-B:

Easy to follow question categorized for easy reference.

GREAT RESOURCE!


----------



## Chrissy1 (Apr 5, 2012)

*I-99*

I am looking for somewhere that has practice tests at the I-99 level.  Do you guys know of any out there?


----------



## mm505 (Apr 10, 2012)

>the website doesnt always work quite right, but it gives you a fair idea of where you stand.<

After being out of EMS for 20+ years, I was still scoring upper 70%.  Funny that the Basic parts I missed more than the Paramedic parts!  This site is a great help!


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

Thank you all very very much. Been asking for a while today. Ive not checked all the sites and will, but im looking for advanced EMT questions. Ive been doing EMT-I and B test just to get in test mode but would really like AEMT tailored questions. Testing tomorrow and not nervous or unpepared, but would be super nice to atleast look at some advanced questions. Dont mind payng, but i dont want to pay $50 bucks for a month when I just need it till tomorrow at 2(granted that I pass it first time....which I will...again hopefully). Anyone...Bueller....Bueller...


----------



## blachatch (May 27, 2012)

What is the best paid site that prepares you the best? I take my test on the 8th and dont mind paying for a good practice site. This is for EMT-B.

Thanks


----------



## sue (Jun 24, 2012)

McLovin05 said:


> Word of advice to all those getting ready to take there NREMT test, make sure to take your test on a week day and not on a weekend. Save yourself the wait, and stress.


I agree  I took mine a few weeks ago on a Friday and drive myself crazy until Monday.


----------



## LadySashaEMTintraining (Jun 26, 2012)

*Need Help passing my NREMT any tips*

I guess my reason for not passing the first time i was too nervous and i freaked out. I guess i also read in to the question to much, any suggestions? on what to do i am going on my second try and I definitely want to pass it this time :lol: I was stopped at 113 with more than half an hour left??


----------



## abuan (Aug 1, 2012)

*really good ACLS review*

awesome review for ACLS and ECG

http://www.skillstat.com/tools


----------



## pa132399 (Aug 8, 2012)

*medic practice and basic*

emtprep.com  $35 for a month with a garanteed pass


----------



## gkygrl (Aug 9, 2012)

pa132399 said:


> emtprep.com  $35 for a month with a garanteed pass



This looks like a great site and they offer a military discount (just waiting to hear on that)


----------



## jonathan10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*hello friends*

I took my emt class back about 3 months & I'm going to be taking my nremt exam again for the 3rd time this friday, and I'm starting to become nervous because I can't seem to pass this. I flew by my emt class but I can't seem to get myself together for the nremt, any advice would be great!


----------



## clc343 (Aug 15, 2012)

jonathan10 said:


> I took my emt class back about 3 months & I'm going to be taking my nremt exam again for the 3rd time this friday, and I'm starting to become nervous because I can't seem to pass this. I flew by my emt class but I can't seem to get myself together for the nremt, any advice would be great!


i know what you mean i am nervous about this test i only have one more try to


----------



## jonathan10 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ouch, good luck!! Did u take the refresher course after the third try?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 15, 2012)

If you have taken the NREMT twice and have failed it may not be your grasp of the information but your test taking skills themselves that need to be worked on. Google adaptive testing and adaptive testing techniques. The format of the test can throw people off because it is different that a regular multiple choice test. Anxiety could also be causing part of the problem. Look up some ways of dealing with testing anxiety. 

Again if you've studied your butt off and know the material but still are failing the test then it's time to reexamine where the issue is.


----------



## clc343 (Aug 16, 2012)

no i havent taken it yet did you pass it on your third try yet and did you take the refresher course and if you did how was it


----------



## blackhole31 (Aug 21, 2012)

Is this website still available? theres a ton of broken links in the QUIZ section


----------



## jonathan10 (Aug 21, 2012)

clc343 said:


> no i havent taken it yet did you pass it on your third try yet and did you take the refresher course and if you did how was it



Yes! I passed it, just got my results in yesterday. I seriously thought I failed.


----------



## blackhole31 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Still available???*

Here's a link to an awesome comphrehensive free site with mucho tests, quiz, and study info. Enjoy folks!

***medtrngcom/index2***[/url]



^--------- Is there an updated version of this site?


----------



## clc343 (Aug 22, 2012)

jonathan10 said:


> Yes! I passed it, just got my results in yesterday. I seriously thought I failed.


really you did you are so lucky any tips i have still not taken it yet i am to scared to


----------



## socoemt (Aug 22, 2012)

Knightlite Software makes a great NREMT prep program called signal 18. It has over 2000 questions based on the Brady Emergency Care text. I used it to help prepare for my NREMT Basic exam and I passed with 70 questions. Highly recommend it!

I can't post links yet since I don't have 5 posts to my account but if you google knightlite software signal 18 you can find it easily.

They have a free demo, but it has limited chapters/questions available.


----------



## AzValley (Mar 30, 2013)

pa132399 said:


> emtprep.com  $35 for a month with a garanteed pass



I think this is one of the better online prep types out there.


----------



## georgiaff (May 29, 2013)

Are these sites applicable to the AEMT or just EMT basic, I have passed the EMT basic but having trouble with the AEMT written.


----------



## georgiaff (May 29, 2013)

I saw that it took you a few tries, was this your basic or advanced, I need to pass the advanced I have my 3rd try coming up, what did you do different to prepare for the last time?


----------



## EMT B (Sep 13, 2013)

Not sure if it has been posted but EMT Review by Daniel Limmer's company Limmer Creative works excellent! He has stuff online as well as iPhone apps!


----------



## jeremy83 (Jan 11, 2014)

*I used EVERYTHING out there!*

I finally got my results back and I can proudly say I passed my Paramedic the second time through. The first attempt I used just my class notes and book... didn't do too well and I left with that sinking feeling. After that it was game time and I was going to use every resource out there. 

The best:

EMTprep.com - These online quizzes were a great resource for me and what really sold me on them was when I wrote an email to them about one of the questions I was having trouble understanding and they wrote back by the end of the day and we actually went back and forth a few times until I understood. That, and the questions were spot on. 

My instructor - Don't be embarrassed to go back in for help. I sure was, but she was able to sit down with me and really helped me work through it. 

The others:

They all have their strengths and would work fine if that's what you're using. I just liked how emtprep was setup the best and spent most of my time on there. Really when it comes down to it, you just need to see the questions and work through them so you understand, right?. Oh, and they're the cheapest too. PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## thatEMSguy (Jan 23, 2014)

*New tutoring site*

Check out a new up and coming Facebook, twitter and online tutoring site. thatEMSguy. Professional video library by a former University Paramedic Instructor with five years professional tutoring experience.
He focuses on what is truly important without all the fluff.
Fraction of the cost of an "in-person" tutor.
Many, many hours of lessons and examples covering every chapter in your class!
Membership gives you access to everything on the site!
Instructors, flip your classroom to get the most out of your students' time!


----------



## Sally21 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks. Needed this!


----------



## MedMaddy (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for these!


----------



## MedMaddy (Jan 5, 2015)

Found some more EMT practice test question at http://emthandbook.com/


----------



## emsbroadcast (Jan 9, 2015)

I think a good study guide must consist of both the material breakdown and sample questions.
The study guide at NREMT Academy (http://NREMTAcademy.com) have a lot of material breakdowns and online mini tests that will help any EMT-B test takers to feel confident when taking the National Registry.
Paying a small price for a study guide is definitely worth it. You will understand and be confident to pass the test.
The EMT-Basic curriculum from the AAOS book consist of a lot of redundancy. By using a good study guide, you will be able to focus more on what are essential on both passing the National Registry Exam, as well as being a good EMT.
You already spend a lot of money and time to become an EMT, a small price for a study guide shouldn't be a big deal to get. 
At the end of the day it is cheaper to get the NREMT Academy study guide and pass the exam, rather than having to retake the exam cause you failed.


----------



## RefriedEMT (Jan 19, 2015)

One thing to remember with the NREMT CAT Exam is that if you have the GI bill then the VA will reimburse you for the cost of the test, although I don't remember if it requires you to pass to receive reimbursement I don't think it does.


----------



## Squishy (Feb 6, 2015)

I used two sites:

Sorry I can't post links:

limmercreative,com/product/emt-pass/
www,emtprep,com

EMT Pass is very difficult but by the time you get to the final tests they get a bit easier.  I was a good student and still felt dumb taking the tests on EMT Pass.  They challenge you to really think about the questions.

EMT Prep was good because I could attack particular subject areas.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Feb 6, 2015)

Good thread!


----------



## star3082 (Feb 15, 2015)

heroprep.com ...they offer a 100% pass guarantee and they break down the practice exams by topic. They also have a neat NREMT test day simulator which gives you like 2 hours to complete the exam just like the real thing.

heroprep.com/emt-basic-test


----------



## almorajo25 (Feb 22, 2015)

Does anyone know how good is JBlearning? How long did you guys used JBLearning before taking the NREMT? Also does anyone have a promo code? It is currently $55 which is a bit too much for me but I heard good reviews about it. Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 22, 2015)

I used it for a week or so before P, had zero issues with the test. Also used it to review before a big job interview, aced it. Well worth the money.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 22, 2015)

HTTP://ITUNES.APPLE.COM/US/APP/ID606535337 

JB Learning Navigate Test Prep app is $30 and does not expire. It's all I used for NREMT-P; passed with no issues.


----------



## IslandTime (Dec 6, 2015)

socoemt said:


> Knightlite Software makes a great NREMT prep program called signal 18. It has over 2000 questions based on the Brady Emergency Care text. I used it to help prepare for my NREMT Basic exam and I passed with 70 questions. Highly recommend it!



This is an old post, but I thought I'd comment on it anyway. I tried the Knightlite Software demo version of the program. I found numerous grammatical errors in the questions, incorrectly formatted answers, and correct answers scored as incorrect. Perhaps it is a problem with the Mac OS X version, but I'd suggest that anybody think of buying this carefully try the demo version and verify all answers, both correct and incorrect, through external sources before committing to buy the full version. Me? I'll give it a miss.


----------



## justinjacc (Jan 7, 2016)

jblearning is a great tool to study! Also just study your book! If you know the information the test shouldn't be that difficult for you.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Feb 15, 2016)

Can anyone give an exact link to EMT-B / NREMT test prep for JBlearning? I can't seem to navigate around that site...


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 18, 2016)

This is something I should be looking into.  I'm a volunteer, and have probably gone on less calls since I got my license 7mo ago, than a rookie would on a professional server in a week.  

I've been looking at ways I can keep my skills sharp.  I've been taking chapters out of my book and reading them once in a while.  I've also been listening to the scanner sometimes at home.  When I hear another department get called out for an XYZ, I think to myself "what are the signs, what are the symptoms, what history questions would I ask, what treatments would I provide? etc..."  Then I look in my book to see that I'm on the right track, and to brush up on anything I'm missing.


----------



## Sally21 (Apr 12, 2016)

Theo said:


> I absolutely agree on the comments about JB Learning. Excellent site with challenging, almost all scenario based, questions that allow you to focus on certain areas that you may be lacking.
> 
> Some textbooks come with passcodes for JB Learning, so you don't have to pay extra.
> 
> I highly recommend the site, even if you have to pay for it.




I agree. The company i used purchased a course through JB learning and its awesome. We have online quizzes, ebook quizzes and all our exams are taken through their site. We can look back and study the quizzes. They have flash cards, online book, audio book, slides, lecture outlines and much more. We are taking our finale exam through their course as well. JB rocks!


----------



## Pepper Rossi (Apr 19, 2016)

I used MedicTests.com to study for my I-85 and for my Paramedic exam! Their site was great! They have tons of resources and practice tests for each category. Their National Registry simulator is amazing and most of the questions are scenario based, just like registry. They also have Quick and Dirty guides that break down the hard stuff like cardiology and acid-base balance, so it's easier to understand! I recommend this site to everyone gearing up for NR. There is a fee but it was totally worth it!


----------



## marian (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm about to take my basic exam for the first time.

I've been studying & have by now run through all the JB Learning questions at least twice as well as most of the FISDAP questions at least once. I'm worried because I'm starting to recognize questions (and, consequently, their answers).

Recognizing questions and types of questions isn't a bad thing, right?


----------



## Sally21 (May 4, 2016)

Ordered EMtprep.com and it is a waste. Not that many practice test. The rest is just flash cards and work book like work. Which i already have. I also came across a wrong answer. They stated that once blood enters the right atrium it then passes through the mitralvalve which is wrong. Its the tricuspid valve. Overall I'm unsatisfied.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 4, 2016)

JB Learning.  JB Learning.  JB Learning.


----------



## marian (May 4, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> JB Learning.  JB Learning.  JB Learning.


Yeah, between doing EVERY JB Learning question at least twice and every FISDAP question at least once I passed first time. Wasn't that bad.


----------



## MateoMateo (Dec 18, 2016)

Is the JB Learning prep test this one that costs $64.95? it sure has gone up since the beginning of this thread!

www. jblearning.com/catalog/9781284075243/ 

I know some of you have used www. emt-national-training.com, and that ones is $49.95 for a month, do you guys recommend it this one? 

thanks
Matt


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Jan 15, 2018)

Highly recommend JBLearning & FISDAP. In my opinion the FISDAP Exams are harder than JB but JBLearning is like an entire resource & the PrepTest explains why the answer is the answer.


----------



## Graham (Feb 15, 2018)

Paramedic pocket prep app has about a 600 question test bank. Costs a few bucks but it’s helpful and gives and explanation for the answers..


----------



## JT25 (Jan 17, 2019)

I see in the comments a lot of stuff for the B Exam. Is there anything out there for the A Exam.


----------



## Kray1234 (May 21, 2021)

Used EMT-B Prep App for NREMT Exam as well as a laminated fold out EMT Booklet off amazon that bad almost all the pertinent info you would need aside from drug dosages (Stupid, but easy to have with me and was just $6)

Link: https://www.amazon.com/Emergency-Me...&keywords=emt+laminated&qid=1621616369&sr=8-2


----------

